# Baby Shampoo & Baby Oil



## Kobayashi (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it true that Baby Shampoo can be used to wash the TT and it wont remove the wax I have applied previously? :?

Also I have heard about people adding a small amount of baby oil to the waxing process, does this work? & how does it enhance the finish? :?

Thanks

K


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Johnsons bady bath is all I use to wash my cars but never used the bady oil in the wax


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Certainly use the baby shampoo, Johnsons blue bottle is the one to get, not sure about oil though


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

people use it because it is PH nutural, most high end shapmoos claim to be. plus its alot cheaper, use a cap a wash


----------



## itfben (May 13, 2011)

is it slick enough?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

matty fitz said:


> people use it because it is PH nutural, most high end shapmoos claim to be. plus its alot cheaper, use a cap a wash


All these things are a compromise. Megs APC is pH 12 in it's undiluted form and about pH 10 if you make it up 50:50. So what does that mean? It means absolutely nothing. It means they have used an alkaline detergent in the product. The ones that are pH 3 (and such products do exist for hard water areas) are acidic detergents. Both will strip wax equally. And guess what - so will a neutral detergent at pH 7. Anything that's good at removing debris from the surface (dirt) will almost certainly take a bit of your wax off. Even just driving it in the rain (pH 4.5-7.5) will strip the wax off eventually.

Johnsons Baby Shampoo is gentle because it contains very little active detergent. So as long as your car isn't very dirty, it will work just fine. But don't try and use it with a foam lance to get your car clean without scrubbing. You want a strong detergent for that eg. Traffic film remover. It's all horses for courses, but the pH isn't a great indicator of detergent power. It's a great indicator that you should be wearing gloves though!


----------

